# Evolve



## theserpent (Jan 9, 2014)

> The creators of Left 4 Dead have officially revealed the first information on their new project, Evolve.
> 
> Featured on the February cover of Game Informer, the Turtle Rock-developed game will be a sci-fi multiplayer-focused shooter heading to PS4, Xbox One and PC in autumn. An official teaser site has also gone live, though it's fairly sparse right now.
> 
> ...



Left 4 Dead Creators Turtle Rock Unveil Evolve - IGN


----------



## snap (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Evolve-From the creators of L4D*

The continuing evolution of Evolve | Polygon

Becoming the monster in Evolve: Lessons from Left 4 Dead | Joystiq


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Evolve-From the creators of L4D*

I wonder why they left Valve.


----------



## snap (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Evolve-From the creators of L4D*

*www.polygon.com/2014/5/22/5740592/evolve-release-date-turtle-rock


----------



## snap (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Evolve-From the creators of L4D*


----------



## snap (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Evolve-From the creators of L4D*


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Evolve-From the creators of L4D*

Looks like they have drawn inspiration from the Freak Fortress 2 mod.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Evolve-From the creators of L4D*

I think this game ain't worth getting


----------



## iittopper (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Evolve-From the creators of L4D*



theserpent said:


> I think this game ain't worth getting



why ? this game is looking very good . Already won so many E3 awards .


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Evolve-From the creators of L4D*

Looks kinda freaky TBH.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Evolve-From the creators of L4D*



iittopper said:


> why ? this game is looking very good . Already won so many E3 awards .


Games good something new 
Why i said it aint worth is,  it comes only with 3 monsters, and for new monsters you have to buy them


----------



## 007 (Jan 12, 2015)

System requirements announced - 

*OS:* Windows 7 64-bit

*Minimum Requirements:*
INTEL CPU: Core 2 Duo E6600
AMD CPU: Athlon 64 X2 6400
SYSTEM RAM: 4GB
NVIDIA VIDEO CARD: GeForce GTX 560
ATI VIDEO CARD: Radeon HD 5770
VIDEO MEMORY: 1GB
HARD DRIVE: 50GB

*Recommended Requirements:*
INTEL CPU: Core i7-920
AMD CPU: A8-3870K
SYSTEM RAM: 6GB
NVIDIA VIDEO CARD: GeForce GTX 670 or GTX 760
ATI VIDEO CARD: Radeon R9 280
VIDEO MEMORY: 2GB
HARD DRIVE: 50GB


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Jan 12, 2015)

007 said:


> System requirements announced -
> 
> *OS:* Windows 7 64-bit
> 
> ...



HDD space took a big bump, from 15 to 50GB


----------



## gameranand (Jan 13, 2015)

Not much interested in this game...Same old mindless shooter. I like tactical co-op. Something like Payday 2, Insurgency, Resident Evil etc.


----------



## 007 (Jan 16, 2015)

Those who own Evolve gets a free copy of Left 4 Dead (first part). 
If you already own L4D, you get a giftable copy in your inventory. 
If you don't own L4D, it will be added to your account/library automatically.


----------



## Bhargav (Jan 30, 2015)

THE EVOLVE OPEN BETA INFOGRAPHIC which was posted on 28th Jan


Spoiler



*downloads.2kgames.com/evolvev3/images/articles/evolve_betainfo_lg3.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jan 31, 2015)

Saw it. In all honesty, this game looks to me like another mindless shooter like L4D series. Not saying they were bad, its just that I didn't enjoyed them as much as I enjoyed other Co-Op games.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 12, 2015)

Take-Two CEO Says Evolve DLC Wouldn’t Exist If People Would Just Pay 120 Dollars Upfront

 Another Evil Game Company


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Take-Two CEO Says Evolve DLC Wouldn’t Exist If People Would Just Pay 120 Dollars Upfront
> 
> Another Evil Game Company



I ran out of curse words. Those fckers think this thrash is worth even $60. Well FU Take Two....take it up your @$$. I'll never buy this $hit.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 12, 2015)

Whats this game about?? Evolution...

I saw the gameplay in youtube and a giant monster was walking & ramming objects


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Whats this game about?? Evolution...
> 
> I saw the gameplay in youtube and a giant monster was walking & ramming objects



Round based matches. Monsters vs Hunters. 1 round last from 5-20 mins.


----------

